# Starting up again.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well well well. Haven't done a spawn in about a year. Got sick of looking at empty tanks and barracks so I'm starting up again. Bleaching some tanks this week and looking for some fish. Already ordering two metallic marble HMPK males but I need a girl/girls for them. Then I'm looking for some red HMs preferably with DT genes. 

My setup as of now consists of:

16.5 gallon tubs x2
Ten gallon tanks x3
Thirty gallon tanks x2
Twenty gallon tanks x1
Jars x15-20
Drip system that holds 40 bettas
A few tubs for water storage and treatment
A few random fish bowls and 2.5 gallon tanks.
4 gallon spawn tubs x5
1.5 gallon spawn tubs x6

Going to basically fill each tank with a ton of duckweed once I grow it back from the dead and hopefully java moss. If not I'll just make big spawn mops and throw them in there.

Most of this will not be in use for now. Until my fish numbers increase and I do more spawns. I don't plan on showing but I do plan on breeding the best quality I can and offering some fish for sale. 

Will post pics of tanks and what not once I bleach and clean them all and set the fish room up how I want it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you were in Canada, I'd send you some DT and DT geno as my pair are breeding :lol:

It's awesome that you are getting back into breeding  I'm doing the same - offering quality fish for sale within Canada!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I have tons of metallic marble female HMPK. Reds in male/female ready to go aswell, nothing doubletail for sale atm.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

What type of drip system do you use?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

polukoff said:


> I have tons of metallic marble female HMPK. Reds in male/female ready to go aswell, nothing doubletail for sale atm.


Very interested  Just need to get the money for them. Any links to pics? 



polukoff said:


> What type of drip system do you use?


My drip system is two shelves on a wire bakers rack. Each shelf has 10 half gallon jars on each side with a rain gutter in the middle. The jars drain through airline tubing into the gutter. The rain gutter on the top shelf drains into the other shelf's gutter and from there into the sump which is filled with bioballs, scrubby pads (stainless steel), sponges and a drip tray with a few mesh sheets. A 560gph pond pump shoots water up two hoses which have holes with sprinkler nozzles that have been drilled through to provide a good flow and those have airline tubing leading into the jars. 

I plan on adding a ton of stainless steel scrubby pads into the gutters and java moss and duckweed in the jars themselves. My sump is on the small side so I need to make up more biofiltration throughout the system.

I'll post a pic when it's back up and running.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet! Was it hard drilling through the glass? I've always wanted to try that setup.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used plastic jars actually so it was very easy. I just need to add more holes with more tubing since some jars overflow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's some drip system, Dom.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It is ^_^ Once I fix the overflow issue it'll be my pride and joy haha.

Ordering some HMPKs to work with. Metallic marbles.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Let me know if you want to work with Karen's line. Will have plenty for sale once they finish growing up. 

Will also have a very limited amount of platinum white HMs if you wanted to jump back into whites.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome back! If you don't mind me asking, what happened to your old account?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just forgot my log in info. It was just quicker to make a new one than to mess with password recovery and all that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Why did you put 1 year of experience in your profile? You have years of experience. Lol


----------

